# Ammo for hunting squirrels



## frenchdavid50

So I'd like to start hunting squirrels with a slingshot, so I looked in the "effective hunting stetups" thread. Everybody seems to use lead for killing anything, especially squirrels. Will 3/8" steel balls deliver enough punch to kill a squirrel?


----------



## JackBunyan

David French said:


> So I'd like to start hunting squirrels with a slingshot, so I looked in the "effective hunting stetups" thread. Everybody seems to use lead for killing anything, especially squirrels. Will 3/8" steel balls deliver enough punch to kill a squirrel?


With the right bandset, yes!

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## SonoftheRepublic

Squirrels are TOUGH! Probably the toughest of small game. When hunting I always go for a 'clean kill'. 3/8's steel will more than likely injure, NOT kill.

Much better to go with lead or 1/2" steel would be my advice.


----------



## frenchdavid50

I have the same mindset SonOfTheRepulic. I don't want to cause suffering to the animal, I want to go for a "clean kill". And thanks, this solves the issue.


----------



## StretchandEat

You can kill a squirrel with 3/8 steel.. I have.. but I had just shot my last lead and he was close and it was an either head shot or miss situation so I took the shot and got a clean kill but I've taken squirrel with body shots(I was aiming at the head) with lead that I think would have been a crippling shot with steel so why take a chance.. lead is not that expensive if you cast your own


----------



## Ibojoe

I like 44cal lead. Really puts a thumpin on them. Hit the gun shows and you can find them cheap.


----------



## Charles

Any shot that will kill a squirrel with 3/8 steel will kill the squirrel if you used 3/8 inch lead, or .44 lead or 1/2 inch steel. BUT there are many hits with the heavier ammo that will get your game, but would only cripple if made with 3/8 inch steel. Soooo, I recommend the heavier ammo. If you have access to scrap lead, you can make a simple wooden mold to cast lead cylinders that work very well on small game.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13778-cast-hunting-ammo-with-simple-wooden-mold/

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## gabeb

I prefer .50 lead however it takes muscle to pull the bands for that. I have been working on accuracy and now hunt purely with 3/8 in. steel as it costs nothing. You could also use hex-nuts as their shape transfers enormous energy to the target. Most everyone takes head shots however this link says that isn't needed http://www.slingshot-hunting.com/slingshot-hunting-myths/


----------



## frenchdavid50

Okay, so I've heard of hex nuts being used... would a 1/2" (thats inside diameter) steel hex nut be enough? They weigh about as much as 1/2" lead and are slightly bigger.


----------



## StretchandEat

I've killed many squirrels with 3/8 lead filled hex nuts


----------



## theTurk

@oneproudmeximan on here hunts squirrels with .38 cal lead, I wouldn't try hunting with anything below that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Theslingshothunter

Yes but head or neck and let me know what bands you are using


----------



## Oneproudmeximan

Squirrels wit 3/8 steel your have to get grease lightning speed. I use steel sometimes here's my setups .030 latex tapered 1 inch to 3/4 at the pouch with a 46 inch draw. I do you 38 cal lead balls with this same setup with equal results always take headshots for a clean effective kill


----------



## Antonio D. Prevost

I am sure that you can do it, squirrels will be certainly killed by sling shot, especially the type of ammo you are mentioning. I have learned a lot in hunting, you can Get More Information about hunting squirrels through the guides on Internet like I did. :wave:


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

All I use is 3/8 steel and I take squirrels all the time.

My bandset: TBG tapered 27mm-22mm - That provides more than enough energy @ 20yards with a well placed head-shot

*Always a head-shot... it doesn't matter what you use for ammo...you should be able go hit a 2" circle consistently before you start hunting...shot placement is just as important as your ammo type

Happy hunting 

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## NoGuarantees

Frenchdavid50, I too am struggling with the issue of ammo. I have a light draw due to rotator cuff and wrist troubles. My elbow was bad but has gotten better and I even tried a bow recently with disappointing results. I wonder if small lead like .32 caliber would work? Heavy ammo makes it too hard to hit because of such low velocity. I am only using 1/2 inch bands, is your setup similar?


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

frenchdavid50 said:


> So I'd like to start hunting squirrels with a slingshot, so I looked in the "effective hunting stetups" thread. Everybody seems to use lead for killing anything, especially squirrels. Will 3/8" steel balls deliver enough punch to kill a squirrel?


I take squirrels with 3/8" steel all the time and rarely have to follow-up...one shot is all that's needed.

You need proper bandset and shot placement though....a headshot between the eye socket and ear will drop them every time...

If you can't consistently place your shot on a 1" target at the distance you will be shooting from (80%) then you might want to use heavier ammo.

Body shots are not recommended with a slingshot, no matter what size ammo you are using...but fliers do happen every so often...so take that into consideration..

I practice on 1/2" targets...it helps keep me at my highest level of accuracy....aim small, miss small 

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## SkullT

The last Squirrel I shot was with my 1842 tubes (Long Pull Style) and a 0.36/9mm lead at about 10meters. I hit the squirrel center mass as it was moving along a branch. I actually thought I'd missed becasue I heard the lead thwacking into the branches behind. The squirrel tried to climb further up the tree but fell a after a few meters as the shot had went clean through. It was dead when it hit the ground. I don't think there is any substitute for lead when shooting game especially if the perfect shot is more a question of luck than being deadly accurate. IMHO there are too many variables when shooting up into a tree at a potential moving target - lead is best.


----------



## BushpotChef

Lead also doesn't bounce around up in the trees nearly as much either. Tends to smash itself up a bunch whereas steel bounces very harshly off hard surfaces. In my opinion that's a big plus in hunting situations.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## chuckduster01

I have killed a bunch of squirrels including huge fox squirrels with .350 and .375 lead and a 7/8 inch straight cut of TBG kills em dead and I do not always hit them in the head (slight misses happen) they still die. A lung punch or a neck shot still does the job just fine even if that is not the preferred hit. LEAD IS KING when it comes to hunting especially on tough critters like squirrels and birds. Rabbit are much easier to kill, they simply do not cling to life like squirrels and birds do.


----------



## SkullT

chuckduster01 said:


> I have killed a bunch of squirrels including huge fox squirrels with .350 and .375 lead and a 7/8 inch straight cut of TBG kills em dead and I do not always hit them in the head (slight misses happen) they still die. A lung punch or a neck shot still does the job just fine even if that is not the preferred hit. LEAD IS KING when it comes to hunting especially on tough critters like squirrels and birds. Rabbit are much easier to kill, they simply do not cling to life like squirrels and birds do.


It's funny you say that Rabbits are much easier to kill and they do not cling to life like Squirrels and birds do, I would have to agree wholeheartedly. I don't get many shots at rabbits but the ones i have shot recently hardly made a twitch and they were body shot but at a slight angle from the front/chest and at about 45 degrees from the shoulder. It was like they just gave up. My theory is that the shot travelled a long way through the body causing massive internal haemorrhage before coming to a stop. A few kicks and it was all over...and that with a 9mm lead. The squirrel I shot was from the side and square on and it was like it didn't know that it was mortally wounded or even hit, the penny hadn't dropped...unlike the rabbits... I could wax on all day about pheasants that is one stupid and unpredictable bird...I wouldn't know where to start...


----------



## Buckskin Dave

.44 lead and stout bands for squirrels.


----------



## Ibojoe

This is an awesome thread. I get fired up and ready to hunt every time I read it. It seems in this part of the country not many people are hunting squirrel. Both mine and my neighbor state has an almost year round season on them. Check your seasons and get out there!


----------



## BushpotChef

Hammered this guy the other day with 7"×3/4" SS black latex and a 5/8. The shot was about 30ish feet and he dropped stone cold where he was. No external damage visible, but the whole area around the ear canal was completely powdered under the skin. Not premium ammo, but does the job with birds & rabbits - headshots only on squirrels though as theyre pretty tough.









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## JeffXRifles

New to slingshots, and looking for band/ammo combination for squirrel (red squirrel). I see lead is better so I'll get lead. Probably 9mm. I have theraband gold bands currently. Open to all teaching/suggestions.
Have a Pocket Predator Hathcock Target Sniper with single Theraband Gold bands


----------



## THWACK!

Back to basics, guys:

Lead for hunting

Steel for targets

Clear glass marbles for bad neighbor's windows

THWACK!


----------



## THWACK!

theTurk said:


> @oneproudmeximan on here hunts squirrels with .38 cal lead, I wouldn't try hunting with anything below that
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You need to realize that "Oneproudmeximan" is incredibly accurate at long range, so he'll hit his target where it does the most damage, no matter what ammo he'd use.

Not everyone can do that, so lead is in order.

THWACK!


----------



## msturm

I use .410 cal lead. and a 6.5 active length .72 or .76 band tapered from 1 inch to 3/4 at my 32in draw it puts them out with a chest, neck or head shot. I have used 1/2 steel as well but it is more expensive. Squirrels are mini grizzly bears. They will run up a tree with a half inch hole punched in their lungs. The problem is when you use light ammo and have a marginal hit that mortally wounds the animal and it runs in a hole or up a tree and dies without hope of ever finding it. Use heavy ammo, put it out quickly and cook it in bacon grease.


----------



## msturm

JeffXRifles said:


> New to slingshots, and looking for band/ammo combination for squirrel (red squirrel). I see lead is better so I'll get lead. Probably 9mm. I have theraband gold bands currently. Open to all teaching/suggestions.
> Have a Pocket Predator Hathcock Target Sniper with single Theraband Gold bands


I hunt a lot of reds here in Alaska. Here is a bit of info on how I do it. I hope it helps.


----------



## brettepic13

frenchdavid50 said:


> So I'd like to start hunting squirrels with a slingshot, so I looked in the "effective hunting stetups" thread. Everybody seems to use lead for killing anything, especially squirrels. Will 3/8" steel balls deliver enough punch to kill a squirrel?


For squirrels you dont need lead although lead is fine. It's all about shot placement with squirrel gotta touch the brain or rupture its lung rather back of head straight on brain or side of head between its eye and ear temple / brain shot or see its front legs if on an angle to come up under its front legs armpit you will rupture its lung 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## brettepic13

frenchdavid50 said:


> So I'd like to start hunting squirrels with a slingshot, so I looked in the "effective hunting stetups" thread. Everybody seems to use lead for killing anything, especially squirrels. Will 3/8" steel balls deliver enough punch to kill a squirrel?


I've taken squirrel from as small as 7mm up to 12mm  8mm or 8.7mm steels best for me 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------

